# Room EQ Wizard V5.01 Beta 18 and 19 Released



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

just received this email telling me about the changes in the EQ Wizard. I know this has something to do with room equalization and I have used the microphone that has come with my Denon 311CI but I have no idea how to use the EQ Wizard. Is there anyone out there who knows how to explain this to someone with absolutely no knowledge on this? I would appreciate any help whatsoever. Unfortunately I would need the Wizard EQ for dummies version. I have a laptop. I think I am supposed to download this onto my laptop and somehow plug my laptop into my receiver? Is this correct? I just want to get the best sound out of room as possible. I have hardwood and 13 foot ceilings. 

Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Here are a few guides to measuring:
MiniDSP UMIK-1 setup article,
MiniDSP loudspeaker measurement article using REW and UMIK-1,
Realtraps Room Measuring Series, 
Bass integration guide,
Quickstart guide to bass measurements.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There is also a youtube tutorial here.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

JohnM said:


> There is also a youtube tutorial here.


Thank you. I will check those out.


----------

